# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Printrbot Simple Versions?

## scubaru

I logged onto Amazon to purchase a Printrbot Simple Metal early and noticed when I went to click the purchase link they have an ad for the "newer version". However nothing in the descriptions shows whats different.

The basic Version
http://www.amazon.com/Printrbot-Simp...ords=printrbot

The newer Version
http://www.amazon.com/Printrbot-Asse...p_ob_title_def

All I can make sense of is the handle at the top with the spool holder. Did anything with the bearings or other systems get an update? I'm assuming its the same board as the first version?

I know I've seen my share of videos, blogs and posts about issues with these printers so I've been hesitant to press purchase. Now I see two versions of the same product with no difference in sight. Thanks guys!

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi,
The "only" difference I can see is that the old ad didn't allow you to choose options (like heated bed).

Why don't you purchase directly from the printrbot website ?

----------


## scubaru

1 week lead time vs 2 day prime shipping.  I suppose I could though for some peace of mind. 

If only they had an email option to ask simple questions like this instead of having absolutely no contact method which already is frustrating and makes me wonder what customer service issues I'll have down the road...

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi,
I don't understand what you say. You don't need to be a customer to go to the Support page and ask questions, you have tried that, right ? If you do and don't get an answer within 48 hours, I'll be surprised.

----------

